# Which s13's have stock LSD???



## Th3_Juice (May 6, 2006)

i searched google and wasnt able to find a direct answer, so i need to know wat s13's (US) have the stock LSD... also which models have the hicas and the super hicas?? is it possible to remove the hicas system... how much would it cost to do it?? well im gonna be gone for a few hours and ill be back later.... just list the models with the years that have a stock LSD or the hicas system... thx a lot!!!


----------



## Th3_Juice (May 6, 2006)

oh and is it better to have hicas or not cuz lots of people telling me different things... also how exactly does it work.... anyone know? cuz im trying to find a s13 with LSD but no hicas... is there any models out like that?? if so wat ones are they?? thx again


----------



## Th3_Juice (May 6, 2006)

bumpp... anyone here??


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the vlsd'd were optional on S13's. kazama make something a product that eliminates hicas, but i'm not sure which models have it.

edit: i've heard that it's best to eliminate the system.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

VLSD's are a crap shoot.....Nissan made it so everyone could have one if they wanted but they didnt include it in a package...so best to jack the car up and take off the driver rear wheel and look for the orange ID tag if you cant get the car to do a burn out


----------



## Th3_Juice (May 6, 2006)

..... well i was thinking of making the car into a drift car.... not really just a burnout....


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

if your gonna have your car for drift then go ahead and save up for an aftermarket lsd. thats just my opinion though......


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

...drift car...


----------



## Th3_Juice (May 6, 2006)

well anyone know what 240sx model comes with no hicas (the US version)?? cuz the aftermarket LSD isnt really a problem... since i havnt really found no kits that get rid of the hicas system... and all the local shops around here dont know how to do it either lol....


----------



## Th3_Juice (May 6, 2006)

bump.........


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

wait..... whats this?!?!?!?!?
http://www.optionimports.com/kahistrodfor.html


----------



## Th3_Juice (May 6, 2006)

lol thx... i was looking for it on forums but most sites were a dead end lol.... well i also was told that if u yank the hicas system entirely... it could save around 60 pounds... and i would also like to know wat 240sx models ever came out with no hicas system (can u be specific?) ...


----------



## 180typeX (Jun 25, 2006)

The hicas was available in the 91 240's. Only the hicas cars had the LSD standard. For drifting, nismo240 is right, aftermarket LSD is best. There are quite a few companies that offer a hicas eliminator kit. (trust me I have a super hicas car and I am considering getting rid of it, but its just a street car so I don't know)


----------

